# Installation from FTP: cannot resolve hostname ftp...



## Erratus (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm running a FreeBSD system behind a firewall no DHCP (manual config) and router is also nameserver.

Now while setting up a second system from 7.1-RELEASE-amd64-bootonly.iso the hostname of the choosen ftp server cannot be resolved.

I tried "Install from an FTP server" and "Install from an FTP server through a firewall" and with firewall disabled. All cases result in timeout. Pings are possible to the new system.

The network configuration entered is the exactly same as on the running freeBSD system (of course other ip number). When I enter the nameserver of the ISP instead of the router (as nameserver) the hostname also cannot be resolved. 

Afterwards the installation falls in the loop of these two error messages no matter of YES or NO choosen:

"Unable to open base/base/.inf: I/O error.. Reinitialize media?" YES/NO
"Unable to transfer the base distribution from (null). Do you want to try to retrieve it again?" YES/NO

Loop must be stopped with pushing manual reset.


----------



## Djn (Feb 8, 2009)

Have you tried adding a new FTP server with the right IP address as the host? It's not very elegant, but still.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think I've seen the combination of boot-only ISO + FTP install work lately (i386 and amd64, 7.0 and 7.1). Indeed, with whatever network settings, it results in a timeout, followed by being stuck in sysinstall loops and errors.


----------



## Erratus (Feb 8, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> Have you tried adding a new FTP server with the right IP address as the host? It's not very elegant, but still.



Requests password and path that i don't know. But i'd prefer a working installation routine.


----------



## Erratus (Feb 8, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I don't think I've seen the combination of boot-only ISO + FTP install work lately (i386 and amd64, 7.0 and 7.1). Indeed, with whatever network settings, it results in a timeout, followed by being stuck in sysinstall loops and errors.



Hmm, anybody out there who claims that FTP - bootonly is working?


----------



## vivek (Feb 10, 2009)

I've done this with 7.0 and no problem at all. You need correct network settings including DNS server address. If DNS server address are not correct you get this error.


----------



## Erratus (Feb 10, 2009)

*Sysinstall cannot make passive ftp connenctions*



			
				vivek said:
			
		

> You need correct network settings including DNS server address.



Of course a correct DNS server address is needed. Problem is, that sysinstall has a problem with a correct entered DNS server adress.

To verify that sysinstall is the troublemaker, I took a running FreeBSD 7.0 system, and tried to get source files from "passive ftp server" using the postinstall feature of sysinstall. The result can be seen in attachments.

With the same system I tried a manual ftp connention to a public FreeBSD server with no problems.

So why can I make a manual ftp connection and sysinstall cannot?


----------



## morbit (Feb 14, 2009)

True. Lately I tried bootonly-ftp route installation for amd64 CURRENT without success.


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 15, 2010)

djn said:
			
		

> have you tried adding a new ftp server with the right ip address as the host? It's not very elegant, but still.



how???


----------



## truschi (Jun 28, 2010)

I have the same problem with 9.0-current. 8.xxx is fine. 
I have sent this problem to the current-maillinglist. But I got no hint how to solve the problem. Now I have opened a PR and I hope that someone will have a look.

/gT/


----------



## zeiz (Jun 28, 2010)

Clear remember that I was able to use sysinstall+ftp but all my latest attempts have failed :\


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 29, 2010)

well...'SOMEBODY' has to repair that inconvenient..time pass and 'NOTHING'!
xr


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2010)

jumbotron said:
			
		

> well...'SOMEBODY' has to repair that inconvenient..time pass and 'NOTHING'!
> xr



This bug might be relevant.

As far as time passing... Remember that it's your operating system too.  If you want it fixed, pitch in.  Find a reliable way to repeat the problem, submit PRs, test, code, patch, anything.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

Or don't use sysinstall


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 29, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Or don't use sysinstall



oh yeah!...perhaps u can teach me how to(i'm in need to install free*-ANY type of installation-*except cd)...


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

There is great HOWTO around here.
Similar one and probably more could be found on daemonforums.org for example this one:
http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538 (pay attention to Carpetsmoker's post BTW).
Before those howtos I used to see freebsd install without sysintall instructions just by googling.
Though I don't quite understand what did you mean  "except cd": if you don't have cd/dvd drive how can you boot sysinstall anyway? From usb? Then use usb image instead of .iso

In times of 7.x my older machine refused to launch sysinstall (segmentation fault) so I used 6.4 cd to boot and enter sysinstall then went to "Custom">"Options" and edited the line 6.4-RELASE to for instance 7-STABLE (or even 8.0-BETA1) then chose ftp and installed from ftp successfully though sometimes it failed and I had to start all over (not just answer "yes" to retry). It wasn't too bad finally everything was installed from ftp.


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 29, 2010)

> There is great HOWTO around here.
> Similar one and probably more could be found on daemonforums.org for example this one:
> http://www.daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=1538 (pay attention to Carpetsmoker's post BTW)



a little tedious...(ain't a geek)



> how can you boot sysinstall anyway?



unetbootin...



> went to "Custom">"Options" and edited the line 6.4-RELASE to for instance 7-STABLE (or even 8.0-BETA1)



i'll try that...[i think i did it but unsuccessfully]


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 29, 2010)

tools do i have: 1usb(1gb),ubuntu live cd,1 floppy,unetbootin...do i have to install buntu? if it is necessary i'd do it!


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

So you don't have both cd and usb...
Why don't you use _unetbootin_ to download CD1 and install from it? Or even DVD1 (to try livefs). Then having working base system you can install everything else from ftp. 
Why do you need exactly ftp install for FreeBSD itself?
BTW in the link I dropped there is Oliver_H's post with this link, you may want to try.

Maybe this can also help.


----------



## jumbotron (Jun 29, 2010)

> Why don't you use unetbootin to download CD1 and install from it?



cause unetbootin just download *17mb...*(i figure only the base)

Install Notes: The default version allows for both installation over the internet (FTP), or offline installation using pre-downloaded installation ISO files.

maybe dowloading cd1 and then using unetbooting could do 'some'...



> So you don't have both cd and usb...



no way i can install by *USB* (all kind of errors)(no kidding dude)


----------



## zeiz (Jun 29, 2010)

So just do that 
I recalled I did try _unetbootin_ with... I believe Fedora, but I had already downloaded .iso.


----------

